# Children say the darndest things



## Grogg of the North (May 26, 2015)

I think this would be the appropriate area for this post.  If not, I apologize.

My children have shown interest in tabletop RPGs.  Or as they call it "That game with all the dice".  So my wife and I decided to try running games for them.  The group consists of Dear Wife (DW), Dear Daughter (DD) age 5, Dear Son (DS) age 3, and myself.  We've been running short little adventures, about an hour to an hour and a half, for them.  This past week's adventure taught me that there are some skills all gamers learn at a VERY early age.  

DW:  As you climb up the mountain you come across a pterodactyl sitting on the trail.  What do you do?
DD:  (Extremely Enthusiastic) I attack it!  
DW:  You ... you attack it?  You don't want to like try and talk to it?
DD:  No.  I blast it.  

In the end, DS scared off the pterodactyl before DD got a chance to attack it.


----------

